# 2011 Mini - Order Pricing/Deal



## cccplus (Mar 6, 2007)

just sold my 5 series and looking to remain in the bmw family with a MCS for 2011 model.

does anyone know what kind of deal to expect upon ordering the 2011 MCS? my location is socal (orange county). i know some dealers here are selling 2010 at 2-2.5k below msrp. but now, looking at the improvements for 2011, especially the nice interior, i hope to get a nice deal on my mini cooper s order or should i just wait until they hit the lot?

below is a link of review for 2011 mini.

http://www.motoringfile.com/2010/08/17/mf-review-2011-mini-cooper-s-refresh/


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

typically it's MSRP, though some place will do about 750-1250 off of that-- ordered or not.


----------



## burtbmw (Aug 14, 2003)

*2011 Cooper/Cooper S*

I am a member of USAA. Their buying service, believe it is through AutoNation is quoting $900 over invoice for a 2011 base or "S". Would have gone through them, but Niello Mini had a 2010 that my wife fell in love with and they went $2,500 under MSRP. Quite a difference from when we bought our first Cooper in 2005 when it was tough to find a dealer just to do MSRP.


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

How about JCW's. I like my 2010 S convert so much I'm thinking about a JCW Vert. Wonder what kind of incentive they have.


----------



## cappy (Oct 30, 2010)

*Love my little green giant*

I just bought a 2011 Mini a few weeks ago, and I LOOOVE it. What's not to love about 35 mpg! Last week I drove it from Florida to DC, 2,000 miles R/T, and it performed beautifully. One thing, tho: I had to keep my eye on the speedometer because it went from 70-75 to 90 in a blink. Oops! I got the 7-yr, 70K mile warranty, so all I have to do is pump gas and pay for insurance. Gotta love that. :drive:


----------



## km4dive (Jan 8, 2011)

*Mini Deal*

 I just purchased my 2011 Mini S for $1,000 below sticker and also got the 0.9% financing with it. Mountain View Mini was the place up here in NoCAL. You might want to check them out.


----------



## FranT41 (Aug 6, 2006)

cappy said:


> I just bought a 2011 Mini a few weeks ago, and I LOOOVE it. What's not to love about 35 mpg! Last week I drove it from Florida to DC, 2,000 miles R/T, and it performed beautifully. One thing, tho: I had to keep my eye on the speedometer because it went from 70-75 to 90 in a blink. Oops! I got the 7-yr, 70K mile warranty, so all I have to do is pump gas and pay for insurance. Gotta love that. :drive:


How was the transition from your E92 328 to the Mini Cooper? Do you miss RWD?


----------



## cappy (Oct 30, 2010)

*2011 Mini - Order/Pricing Deal*

There was so much drama surrounding the purchase of the 328 that I hated it, the reason for getting rid of it. That aside, it was a good car, but then it followed my Beloved Saab. The Saab was everything the 328 was, and more: it was a convertible!!

FranT, if you're looking for a really, really super-duper car, check out the 650i. OMG! Watta car; watta car!!! That car does everything except serve you cocktails. I recently bought one for my daughter (in Afghanistan) (with her money, using her PoA). There aren't enough adjectives to describe it. While I didn't like the salesman (he talked down to her and me), Ferman stood behind me, answered my questions, took good care of me. It's a 2008, very low mileage, for half the price of a new one.


----------



## cappy (Oct 30, 2010)

FranT41 said:


> How was the transition from your E92 328 to the Mini Cooper? Do you miss RWD?


There was so much drama surrounding the purchase of the 328 that I hated it, the reason for getting rid of it. That aside, it was a good car, but then it followed my Beloved Saab. The Saab was everything the 328 was, and more: it was a convertible!!

FranT, if you're looking for a really, really super-duper car, check out the 650i. OMG! Watta car; watta car!!! That car does everything except serve you cocktails. I recently bought one for my daughter (in Afghanistan) (with her money, using her PoA). There aren't enough adjectives to describe it. While I didn't like the salesman (he talked down to her and me), Ferman stood behind me, answered my questions, took good care of me. It's a 2008, very low mileage, for half the price of a new one.


----------



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

Traded in my ED 08 335i coupe on Jan. 19, 2011 for an ordered 2011 MCS that is loaded. BMW prides itself on producing a Mini that you can get similar options to a BMW. My MCS has every option my 335i had except power seats. It was built last week so I guess I have three more weeks to wait.


----------



## cappy (Oct 30, 2010)

claud 3 said:


> Traded in my ED 08 335i coupe on Jan. 19, 2011 for an ordered 2011 MCS that is loaded. BMW prides itself on producing a Mini that you can get similar options to a BMW. My MCS has every option my 335i had except power seats. It was built last week so I guess I have three more weeks to wait.


Congratulations! I didn't know there was an MCS. Happy Trails to you!


----------

